# 100 قبله هههههههههههههه



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## فادي سعد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

ابداع


----------



## tasoni queena (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

لا ست مدبرة صحيح

شكرا جيوفانى يا قمر​


----------



## انريكي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

جدا جميل واكثر من راثع ربنا ايبارك الزوجه ديه مخلصه اوي 

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

_*هههههههههههههههه

شكرا جوفانى 
*_​


----------



## Nemo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

لأ كده يعتمد عليها هههههههههه
لأو ماضية المخلصة ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جوجو ربنا يباركك


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي فادي لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

)ميرسي كوينا لمروريك
الرب يبارك حياتك]


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي انريكي لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه
ميرسي هيرو لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي نيمو لمروريك ياقمريه
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اوووووووووووووي*​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي روكا لمروريك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## love2be (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا نهار مش فايت 
على كده لو بعتلها 1000 قبلة كانت هتبقى من كبار المستثمرين*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جميله جداا

هههههههههه

شكراا​​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *يا نهار مش فايت *
> 
> 
> *على كده لو بعتلها 1000 قبلة كانت هتبقى من كبار المستثمرين*​


 هههههههههههههههههههه
شوف بقي ال100 وفريت منه هتعمل ايه في ال1000
ده ممكن تعمل صدقه منهم هههههههههههههه


----------



## govany shenoda (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي استاذي النهيسي لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مخلصة فعلا


+++


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههه حلوة
شكرا


----------



## govany shenoda (24 سبتمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مخلصة فعلا
> 
> ...


 ميرسي لمرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## govany shenoda (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههه حلوة
> شكرا


 ميرسي ارووجه لمروريك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*مخلصه جدااا​*


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه جميلة جدا ربنايباركك


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي مايكل كوكو لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي مايكل زكريا
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2010)

هو اللي قرر ده
يشرب بقي
ميرسي يا جوفاني


----------



## govany shenoda (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ميرو لمروريك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## red_pansy (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياريت كل الستات فى اخلاصهااااااا هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى جوفانى *​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ياعيني يا عيني علي الاخلاص
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ريد بانسي لمروريك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى
ما هى كانت لازم تتصرف
المفروض يشكرها
ثانكس جوفانى
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ظالموها خالص
ميرسي ليكي انتي ياقمر لمروريك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههه...

رجل شهم وامرأة فاضلة...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## govany shenoda (25 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماجو2010 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

هييييييييييييييييييييييييه
ست مدبره جدا
ميرسي جوفاني


----------



## govany shenoda (4 نوفمبر 2010)

عشان تعرفو بس الست بتتعب قد ايه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا قمر لمروريك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*100 بوسة*

*واحد بيشتغل فى الخارج متعود يبعت لمراتة كل شهر المرتب او فلوس عامة عشان تصرف في البيت وكدة وتسدد احتياجاتها هي وأولادها , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ولكن ...

الشهر دة اتعذر في قرشين **



** وبعت لمراته الرسالة دى :*

​*
زوجتى الحبيبة الغالية ​*​*موش هاقدر ابعت لك مرتبى الشهر دة** ، **



*
*
ولكن *

*
خدي الــ **100 بوسة**دول 
















زوجك المخلص والمحب* 

​*
بعد أسبوع أرسلت زوجته الرد إلى زوجها فقالت له : 



​*​​​​*
زوجى الغالي شكرا لبوساتك **الـ **100* *



*​​*
ومرفق تفاصيل النفقات*​​*
1- اتفقت مع بياع اللبن على **بوستين* ​
*





*​*2- اتفقت مع البقال على **7 بوسات** ..* ​​*





3- صاحب البيت بييجى كل يوم ويأخذ **بوسة** أو** بوستين** .* ​​*





4- بتوع اللحمة والخضار موش راضيين **بالبوس** .* ​




​




*
5- ناس تانية زى السباك والبواب وغيرهم أخذوا ييجى **40 بوسة** .* ​





​*
ومتقلقش باقى معايا **35 بوسة** هايمشونى لآخر الشهر* ​









​*'حبيبتك'*






في انتظار مرتب الشهر الجديد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 100 بوسة*

*هههههههههه
حلوه قوي
ميرسي روزي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 100 بوسة*

ههههههههههههه
جميله يا روزى
ميررررسى ليكى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 100 بوسة*



mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههه​*
> *حلوه قوي*
> 
> *ميرسي روزي*​


 

ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 100 بوسة*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله يا روزى
> ميررررسى ليكى
> ...


 

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## انريكي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 100 بوسة*

هههههههههههههههههه

حلوى اووي

شكرا روزي

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: 100 بوسة*

نورت يا انريكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*تمت الدمج للتكرار *​


----------

